# Fictional Characters that well represent each mbti?



## short circuit (Sep 19, 2016)

INTJ - Katniss Everdeen - The Hunger Games

INTP - ?

ENTP - Caption Jack Sparrow - Pirates of the Carribean 

ENTJ - Jan Levison - The office

INFJ - Rory Gilmore - Gilmore Girls

INFP - Anne Shirley - Anne of Green Gables

ENFP - Lorelai Gilmore - The Gilmore Girls

ENFJ -?

ISTJ - Elsa - Frozen

ESTJ -?

ESFJ - Clark - The 100

ISFJ - Tobias Eaton - Divergent

ESTP - Ryan - The Office

ISTP - James Bond

ISFP - Bay Kennish - Switched at Birth

ESFP - Daisy - The Great Gatsby

I dunno that's all I can think of...


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

Katniss intj and Rory infj??


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

INTP - L (Death Note)


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I would have typed Katniss as an ISTP. 

INTJ - Brain from Pinky and the Brain; Snape (Harry Potter)
INTP - Rick Moranis's character in Honey I shrunk the Kids; Arthur Weasley in Harry Potter; Data from Star Trek
INFJ - Daenerys Targaryen in Game of Thrones; Atticus Finch in To Kill a Mockingbird, Ofelia from Pan's Labyrinth
INFP - Amelie, Belle from Beauty and the Beast
ISTP - Rocky, Daryl (TWD); Spike from Buffy the Vampire Slayer Maybe Han Solo or Iron Man (though both of them strike me as ESTP).

(I can't think of examples of other types right now)


----------



## sullenriot (Jul 11, 2016)

INTP characters I can think of right now: Spencer Reid, Victor Frankenstein (I think), Peter Parker, Bruce Banner, BBC/Movie Sherlock but those are ongoing debates so maybe not, Sheldon Cooper, Klaus Baudelaire.

Edit: Also I think Rick Sanchez is a better ENTP.


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

sullenriot said:


> INTP characters I can think of right now: Spencer Reid, Victor Frankenstein (I think), Peter Parker, Bruce Banner, BBC/Movie Sherlock but those are ongoing debates so maybe not, Sheldon Cooper, Klaus Baudelaire.


Klaus Baudelaire is the best intp i can think of


----------



## sullenriot (Jul 11, 2016)

warxzawa said:


> Klaus Baudelaire is the best intp i can think of


Agreed, he's the most realistic one.


----------



## deviants (Dec 16, 2016)

I always saw Katniss as an ISTP

also ENTP - Tony Stark


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

INTJ - Mr. Darcy

INTP - Captain Picard

ENTP - Captain Kirk

ENTJ - Michael Corleone

INFJ - Jane Eyre

INFP - Loads of Audrey Hepburn characters, namely Princess Ann from Roman Holiday

ENFP - Penny Lane

ENFJ - Eric Cartman

ISTJ - Darth Vader

ESTJ - Princess Leia

ESFJ - Lots of maternal characters like Kanga from Pooh or Bambi's mother

ISFJ - Melanie Hamilton

ESTP - Catwoman or Scarlett O'Hara

ISTP - The Man With No Name

ISFP - Stanley Kowalski

ESFP - Alex de Large


----------



## earlydazee (Feb 20, 2017)

INTP - L from Death Note

INTJ - Mitchell Pritchett, Miranda Hobbes, Jordan Sullivan, Magneto, Severus Snape, Dorothy Zbornak

ENTP - Sophia Petrillo, Barney Stinson, Kramer, Gina Linetti, Daniel Cleaver, Xander Harris

ENTJ - Paris Geller, Fiona Goode, Princess Azula, Quinn King, Dawn Chamberlain

INFJ - Dumbledore

INFP - Eric Forman

ENFP - Carrie Bradshaw, Penny Lane, Phil Dunphy, Aang from The Last Airbender

ENFJ - Diana Meade, Ike Evans

ISTJ - Jerry Seinfeld, Red Forman

ESTJ - Elaine Benes, Cordelia Chase, Claire Dunphy, Hermione Granger

ESFJ - Charlotte York, Kitty Forman, Katara, Caroline Forbes

ISFJ - Stefan Salvatore

ESTP - Samantha Jones, Faith Lehane, Faye Valentine

ISTP - Robin Scherbatsky, Rosa Diaz, Toph Beifong, Wolverine, Raven Reyes, Spike Spiegel, Ryan Atwood

ISFP - Harry Potter, Cassie Blake

ESFP - Blanche Deveraux, Bolin from Legend of Korra, Stan Zbornak


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's a little list of mine. I purposefully included a few that go against stereotype a bit but I stand by each and every one of these: 

ISTJ – Seven of Nine (Star Trek: Voyager)
ISFJ – John Watson (Sherlock Holmes)
INFJ – Michael Schofield (Prison Break)
INTJ – Jarod (The Pretender)
ISTP – Han Solo (Star Wars)
ISFP – Saul Tigh (Battlestar Galactica)
INFP – Wilson Fisk (Daredevil)
INTP – Doctor Manhattan (Watchmen)
ESTP – Sherlock Holmes
ESFP – Oliver Queen (The Green Arrow)
ENFP – Aang (Avatar, the Last Airbender)
ENTP – Gaius Baltar (Battlestar Galactica)
ESTJ – Hermione Granger (Harry Potter)
ESFJ – Kathryn Janeway (Star Trek: Voyager)
ENFJ – Margaety Tyrell (Game of Thrones)
ENTJ – Magneto (X-men)

I'm in the process of making a master list of fictional archetypes for each MBTI-type. I'm convinced it should be possible to make a list that includes an ISFJ villain, an ISTP leader and an ENTJ idiot. It'll take me a few years to get it done, but I have a few interesting ones filled already. 

If you have any questions about the above typings, feel free to ask. I'm happy to talk through my reasonings and always happy to be wrong about things (after all, that's how we learn).


----------



## Sullivanhick_man (8 mo ago)

INTP's - Neo (The Matrix) , Alice (Alice in Wonderland), Sherlock Holmes (Sherlock), April Ludgate (Parks and Recreation), Donnie Darko (Donnie Darko).
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Male INTP. Software. Had some touch-on Hero's journey essay examples that I documented and revised for https://graduateway.com/essay-examples/heros-journey/ . As a individual, I am judging, instinctive, and shrinking. Love perfects life's attributes, using imagination and rationality in everything I perform.


----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)

For INTP - The Elementary version of Sherlock Holmes is a surprisingly more emotionally intelligent take on the character and, from my understanding, fits INTP well.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

Folsom said:


> For INTP - The Elementary version of Sherlock Holmes is a surprisingly more emotionally intelligent take on the character and, from my understanding, fits INTP well.


I haven't seen Elementary, but isn't Sherlock Holmes all about deduction? Not speculating, not theories, but being able to immediately pick up on even the smallest factual evidence, almost invisible to others. Sounds like a model of a Sensor to me.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

*INTJ*
"Have original minds and great drive for implementing their ideas and achieving their goals. Quickly see patterns in external events and develop long-range explanatory perspectives. When committed, organize a job and carry it through. Skeptical and independent, have high standards of competence and performance - for themselves and others."





The Myers & Briggs Foundation - The 16 MBTI® Types


The Myers & Briggs Foundation - - The 16 MBTI® Types



www.myersbriggs.org





Words that best describe people with INTJ preferences

forward thinking
organized
reserved
imaginative
structured
harmony minded
quiet
logical
innovative
abstract
independent
cause-and-effect oriented
visionary
determined
purposeful
individualistic
logical
strategic
leader





INTJ personality type characteristics, careers and relationships | MBTIonline


Find out more about the INTJ Myers-Briggs® personality type, best careers for INTJs, relationship advice for INTJs, and more at MBTIonline.com.




www.mbtionline.com





*INTJ *-- 458 - 358 - 145 - 135 - 468
the first two or three tritypes would be the most common (without personal order in each center)

458-The Scholar: _Sherlock Holmes, Tom Riddle (Harry Potter), Wednesday Addams (The Addams family)_

Tritype® 458, 485, 548, 584, 845, 854-The Scholar
"If you are a 458, you are *intuitive, knowledgeable, and protective*. You want to be *original, wise, and straightforward*. You *study what makes people tick* and form strong opinions about what you learn. *Somewhat introverted, you are identified with being an intuitive, strategic thinker*. *You see and focus on the interconnections that others often miss*. You tend to be interested in the great works and ideals that stand the test of time." _Katherine Chernick Fauvre_


358-The Solution Master: _Doctor Strange (Marvel Comics), Elsa (Disney), Dominick Cobb (Inception), Amy Elliott Dunne (Gone Girl (2014)), Vuk (Marvel Comics.)_

Tritype® 358, 385, 538, 583, 835, 853-The Solution Master
If you are a 358, you are *ambitious, knowledgeable, and protective*. You want to be efficient, wise, and straightforward. *Tough-minded, you are good at studying a problem and finding both original and practical solutions others often miss*. Highly tenacious, you work tirelessly until you find effective solutions and can prevail against any type of adversity. *Winning is very important in the game of life*.


145-The Researcher:_ Kat Stratford (10 Things I Hate About You (1999)), David Bowman (2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)), David 8 (Prometheus (2012)), Daria Morgendorffer_

Tritype® 145, 154, 415, 451, 514, 541-The Researcher
If you are a 145, you are *diligent, intuitive, and knowledgeable*. You want to be ethical, original, and wise. *Highly intellectual, *you are focused on what you perceive is correct and above reproach. *Motivated to be informed*, you are *research-oriented*. You seek and quote the opinions of experts to avoid being uncertain and seen as ignorant. You like to learn and will deeply study whatever captures your interest.


135-The Technical Expert: _Professor X (Marvel Comics), Clarice Starling (The Silence of the Lambs), Dr Eleanor "Ellie" Arroway (Contact (1997)), Thranduil (The Hobbit (Film Trilogy)), Amelia Brand (Interstella)_

Tritype® 135, 153, 315, 351, 513, 531-The Technical Expert
If you are a 135, you are *diligent, focused, and knowledgeable*. You want to be ethical, efficient, and wise. Highly rational, you seek systems and procedures. Detail-oriented, you like mathematical concepts and finding ways to breakdown and understand complex material. *You are very precise and good with exacting details that others find difficult to manage*. You like seeing interconnections from an unbiased perspective that can at times come across as technical and impersonal.


468-The Truth Teller: _Daredevil (Marvel Comics), Max Davis (Game Night), Scarecrow (DC and Marvel foe of Batman), Lady Jessica Atreides (Dune), Thomas Shelby (Peaky Blinders), Riku (Kingdom Heart)_

Tritype® 468, 486, 648, 684, 846, 864-The Truth Teller
If you are a 468, you are *intuitive, inquisitive, and protective*. You want to be original, certain, and straightforward. You are highly sensitive and emotional. *You track inconsistencies and are like the ‘canary in the coal mine,’ calling off hidden agendas, deception, and ulterior motives*. You are very intense and can, at times, be overly emotional and reactive. You may have strong feelings but you are also fiercely loving and supportive.


----------

